# New Computer Build



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I finally decided to build a new machine for the family and decided to make it robust enough to store all of the family pictures, as well as audio and video files. I have not built out a machine in over 10 years and have not followed the technology, so my guess is that it won't have been the best choices so any critique is welcome. 

I decided to go with Windows 8 to see what the fuss is about. I decided to try it by using the new design, but after a week I had to install a traditional start button. Other than that it seems to run fine. I played with a Linux install (Ubuntu) but I guess I am just accustomed to Windows and found it to be rather quirky.

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
Intel i5-3570K 3.4GHz 4 Core 6MB Cache processor
Corsair 8Gbx2 (CML 16GX3M2A1600C10)
2 2T WD20EARX hard drive
LG BD ROM/DVD Rewriter
Silverstone GD05 Case
Corsair GS700 Power supply
LG 23EA63 IPS LED monitor
Logitech K800 Wireless Illuminated keyboard
Logitech M305 Wireless mouse


I like the horizontal style case. The fit seems ok on everything, but it came with the reset button having one wire broken off at the switch. Not worth returning as it is easy to get access to re-solder. I installed the two hard drives in a mirror (RAID 1) for redundancy. I am using XBMC for media and have the HDMI out connected to my Onkyo TX-NR709 PC input. The DVI out goes to the LG monitor. I run them cloned and have the Onkyo HDMI output going to my Panasonic ST50 PDP. The computer and audio or on the wall behind the PDP in another room. I can use the machine as a standard PC as I am now or as HTPC with the wireless keyboard. The lighted keyboard works nicely for this, as I am not just a channel surfer but go back and forth between media and PC use. 

I am using the internal audio and video on the mother board. No issues so far.

Overall, I am pleased, but am really just settling in to using it, and have never really used a PC to watch video before. I cannot really tell any difference between the PC drive and my Panasonic DMP-BD60 in either video or sound, and the computer is much more convenient or streaming than either the TV or the BD player because of the clunky interfaces on the Panasonics (at least the versions that I have). I have the cox 16 Mb service and seem to be able to use Netflix with no hesitation. I do like running Pandora right off the Onkyo, however. Its interface is much easier. Just switch to NET and it goes to the last site queued up.

As I play with it more I will report. Any suggestions about the equipment choices would be appreciated. I suspect with a bit more study I could have accomplished the same thing for less money and others may be interested.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am a tad confused with some of the selection. Why are you going with an ITX motherboard and limiting your expansion and upgrade options? Why go with a WD GreenPower hard drive and a power hungry Intel K Cpu, why not go with the Green S CPU or a Performance oriented WD Black Drive and Intel K CPU? Also your PSU's bronze rating and capacity isn't the most energy effient. If you are going with an ITX board, you won't need more than 500-550 watts. A bigger unit will only cause a bigger electric bill, this is because most quality PSUs operate at peak efficiency at 50% load. Getting a smaller PSU with a better energy rating will pay dividends. 




Also for a few dollars more, I'd move up to the 37xx processor which grants you extra cache and hyperthreading which will be a big boost to your video work. You may want to consider an aftermarket cooler like prolimatech or the dead silent and super cool running Noctua I have installed in my system. The stock intel HSF runs hot and can get a bit loud. Also adding a discreet GPU will allow the Intel GPU to act as a CPU Co-processor, even a small cheap AMD or Nvidia gpu will do the job. 

As for storage, consider one small SSD with a backup plan for the main OS drive (as well as browser and media player) and use your RAID array for program files and media/documents/downloads.

And the monitor, I would consider choosing the LG 29EA93 Rev 1.25. over the LG 23EA63.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6741/lg-29ea93-monitor-review-rev-125

For home theater use, windows 8 pro or ultimate would be a better choice over windows 7 for a few reasons:

The User Interface is more TV friendly when used with a presentation mouse or a future video camera mouse
Windows 7 has an audio bug which sends surround channels to the front left and right
Windows 8 is expected to have a longer service life than Windows 7


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

We need to covert you over to JRIVER media player ..... :bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

8086 said:


> I am a tad confused with some of the selection. Why are you going with an ITX motherboard and limiting your expansion and upgrade options? Why go with a WD GreenPower hard drive and a power hungry Intel K Cpu, why not go with the Green S CPU or a Performance oriented WD Black Drive and Intel K CPU? Also your PSU's bronze rating and capacity isn't the most energy effient. If you are going with an ITX board, you won't need more than 500-550 watts. A bigger unit will only cause a bigger electric bill, this is because most quality PSUs operate at peak efficiency at 50% load. Getting a smaller PSU with a better energy rating will pay dividends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably good advice. The answers to most of the questions is that I did not research enough and picked up what was available locally where I could.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

RTS100x5 said:


> We need to covert you over to JRIVER media player ..... :bigsmile:


What is the advantage of the JRIVER player?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JRIVER basically has 10x the features of XBMC .... incl a very extensive sound tweak interface as well as video... lots of app features like net radio on and on.....it truly an ALL IN ONE and very reasonably priced at $49...
Plays my 5.1 audio and Bluray files flawless...

A small suggestion for your new build is a sound card...Im assuming your using on board sound which can be ok but never great....

Have a look at these ... u want something that supports 192k / 24 bit rate like this one...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010

I have one similar by ASUS and the sound quality is amazing...especially if your going straight into a AVR via optical or 7.1 analog .... I prefer the analog


----------

